# My Aurora Godzilla with Replacement Head



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

OK, first and foremost, a BIG thank you to Mcdee for providing the base for this build. A few months back, another member was looking for a Godzilla base and Mcdee replied that he had a few and offered to send him one. Since I needed one myself, I reached out and he kindly agreed to send me one as well. I tried repeatedly to compensate him for both the base and the shipping, but he repeatedly refused. His only request for compensation was that I post pics of the finished build on this forum. So, Mcdee, this one's for you! :thumbsup:

     

What you're looking at here is the actual Godzilla kit I purchased with my own allowance money as an eager young Godzilla fan sometime in the late '70s. Being the late '70s, this was the Monogram re-issue. I'm a wee bit too young to remember Aurora, so as far as I knew at the time, this was an original Monogram kit. Silly me!

I found the kit in my parent's attic a couple of years ago and brought it home with me with the intention of rebuilding and repainting it. Try as I might, I was unable to locate the base.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

The base Mcdee provided (thanks again!) is from the Polar Lights reissue.

     

I had a lot of fun creating this little scene of destroyed Tokyo!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Even as a child of 10 or 11, is was bothered by the way that the kit only had a passing resemblance to Godzilla. Especially the head, which looks nothing like the Big G. So, soon after making this find, I purchased a resin replacement head from CultTVMan. And boy am I glad I did! Personally, I think it makes all the difference in the world. It may not be authentic to the original kit, but at least it actually looks like The King of the Monsters now.

 

And here he is on the shelf, next to my Lindberg Godzilla (with special cameo by the Hedorah, aka The Smog Monster).


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well Derric...You've just paid your debt in FULL :thumbsup:








You've put a lot into this kit ... and your talent in modeling and painting is shining brightly :thumbsup:
Cheers :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

*BUILD NOTES*

The original kit plaque (billboard?) reads "GODZILLA" in a simple, plain font. I decided to alter it to something a little more custom. I sanded off the letters, shortened the width, and create a new face. It's the Japanese characters for Gojira, which, of course, is Godzilla's original name.



As for the build, as I can say is that this kit is a monster!  Seriously, though, Godzilla is covered from head to toe in texture. So, the challenge was to hide the seams and joints with a similar texture. My first thought was texture stamps. I've never tried that before, so I thought this would be the perfect learning opportunity. I already knew I was going to use Aves to fill and cover the seams and joints, but what to use to create the texture stamps? I remembered reading about a product in Amazing Figure Modeler that sounded like the perfect thing. It's called Knead-a-Mold and it's made by Townsend Atelier.



Like Aves, it's a two part material that has to be kneaded together in equal parts. However, it doesn't cure to rock hardness like Aves. Instead, it cures to a rubbery consistency, so it's flexible. Perfect for texture stamping!

I made a bunch of stamps of varying shapes and sizes, sampled from various kit parts. Then, it was simply a matter of coating a section of seam with Aves, allowing it to set up for a few minutes, then pressing one or more of the stamps into the Aves until it produced a convincing texture. Of course, it was necessary to do a bit of hand sculpting to blend in the Aves, but this Knead-a-Mold stuff made the task MUCH easier! Highly recommended!

One final recommendation for a new product I tried with this build. You know how we're all complaining that Testors Dullcote in a rattle can is too expensive and the can is too small? Well, I think I have found a suitable replacement! It's Mowhawk Perfect Blend Dead Flat (M102-0705). 



It's a flat lacquer clear coat and to my eyes, it looks every bit as good as Dullcote. It come in a 13.5 oz can, which is 4 1/2 times as much as a can of Dullcote! Also, the price per ounce is much better than Dullcote. I bought 2 cans on eBay for $11 each. Shipping was $7.48, for a total of $29.48 shipped. That's about $1.09 per ounce. If I pop by the local hobby shop and buy 9 cans of Dullcote for about $5 each, that's $45 plus tax. It ends up being about $1.80 per ounce. I think I'll stick with the Mohawk!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> You've put a lot into this kit ... and your talent in modeling and painting is shining brightly :thumbsup:


Aw shucks, you're making me blush! 

Thanks for the kind words and thanks again for the base! I couldn't have done it without your generous contribution!!!


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Really nice job on the classic Aurora Godzilla!.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent build up derric, kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow! This is the best buildup of this kit I have ever seen. Your color choices are perfect and your seam work is FLAWLESS!! Great job.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job Derric. You really did fantastically on the big guy himself and the base. McDee is a scholar and a gentleman isn't he? He sent me a rat I was missing for the Forgotten Prisoner. That base really shines. I just might have to build my Godzilla someday after seeing the great builds on here.

Bob K.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The nameplate is always a great touch. Great job on the color.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: Excellent work, and thanks for the tip about the Knead-a-mold. :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks everybody! :wave:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

The replacement head looks great and Excellent job on Godzilla :thumbsup:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow, an amazing paint job and build. I love the contrasting colors on the base. Really stands out. Even the distinction between the buildings and ground color. It's so easy to otherwise make everything grey. Love the new name plate as well. 

As a kid I also hated the original Aurora head. It looked nothing like Godzilla. The replacement head helps tremendously. 

Thxs for the tips as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Derric,

I have the same kit and replacement parts in my stash. Someday I'll get around to building it. When I do, I hope it comes out looking as nice as yours.


----------

